# opalescent bottles



## WSP (Oct 9, 2006)

Here's part of my collection.....should I be posting this on the same page as other pics?


----------



## WSP (Oct 9, 2006)

trying again!


----------



## WSP (Oct 9, 2006)




----------



## WSP (Oct 9, 2006)

1


----------



## WSP (Oct 9, 2006)

http://pictures.aol.com/ap/singleImage.do?pid=64e0rPJL6GCaG2croeneUIX44YWB8UXbtYM9v4xQp5Fd3Ig=


----------



## Road Dog (Oct 9, 2006)

Must be Clear bottles?


----------



## capsoda (Oct 9, 2006)

Did you use the Click here to upload! and then check the box for Embed picture in post?


----------



## woody (Oct 9, 2006)

Try this link.........

http://pictures.aol.com/ap/singleImage.do?pid=64e0rPJL6GCaG2croeneUIX44YWB8UXbtYM9v4xQp5Fd3Ig%3D


----------



## WSP (Oct 10, 2006)

3


----------



## WSP (Oct 10, 2006)

WOw, Didn;t think that would happen! Click on attachment. For some reason it will not embed pic. Thanks everyone for their help. I'll keep trying to embed post. I did it before.....Happy collecting!


----------



## madman (Oct 11, 2006)

wow dont no anything about those type of bottles but looks to be a great collection, arent those barber bottles???? mike


----------



## capsoda (Oct 11, 2006)

WoW man, That is an awsome sight. Beautiful.At most I have only seen a couple in any one collection.


----------



## WSP (Oct 11, 2006)

Yes, barber & back bar bottles. All are blown. Some have pontil marks that are ground & polished out, many of the glass houses did this on their decorative glass. The ones with mold seams have smooth bases, but all lips are applied with no seams going through the lip. The 2 back bar bottle have 3 piece molds. It's been fun collecting these since I have no time to dig. I'll post more. Thanks for everyones interest!!!! Let me know of others if anyone has them to share-Bill


----------



## zanes_antiques (Oct 11, 2006)

most impressive!!!!


----------



## cowseatmaize (Oct 11, 2006)

Simply gorgeous Bill!!
 BTW, could you help me out here. What is Nailsea and is that them? I can't quite find a definition.


----------



## zanes_antiques (Oct 11, 2006)

this is nailsea I found it in a privy haven't cleaned it yet


----------



## WSP (Oct 12, 2006)

Zane, That's a really nice piece. I have seen some of the this in the Sandwich Glass book, I would have to look again. I have seen Witch balls that are very similar in the these colors. Where was it dug? In the Mass area? The there are the imports in this. I look this evening. Very cool!

 Really nice LUG (label under glass)barber bottles!  

 Would love to see more barber bottles. Great to can learn more about different types. I don't no much about the LUG bottles, they sure look fragile. Amazing they are in such great shape! I have some of the enamel ones (European mainly), but I have mainly stuck with American bottles in opalescent. I also have opalescent sugar shakers, toothpick holders, syrups, etc...


----------



## bottlediger (Oct 12, 2006)

Here is a pic of a few of my "pretty" glass


----------



## zanes_antiques (Oct 12, 2006)

It was dug in a privy in Steubenville Ohio last month. My dad thought maybe Sandwich glass also. It's even more impressive in person. I have wash it off but haven't really cleaned it yet. Well worth keeping the pieces I thought.


----------



## WSP (Oct 12, 2006)

I really like the clear barber bottle, nice crude applied lip. Looks to be areally early one. The cranberry daisy fern is a 50's LG wright bottle made by Fenton. The vaseline hobnail looks to be a 50's bottle also. Sorry if you already know all of this!
  I don't know about the others....would be glad to here about them. The one opalescent lattice piece reminds me of Pheonix Glass Works items.-Bill


----------



## WSP (Oct 12, 2006)

Zane , please post a pic when cleaned up. Thanks, Bill


----------

